# Two Side PLL Recognition Guide



## Sa967St (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright so this is the guide I made for recognizing what PLL you have using only two sides. Stachu made one a while ago too (click), but mine is quite different. It's organized by features that the cases share, then shows how to narrow them down to figure out what PLL it is.

http://sa967st.webs.com/pllrecogguide.htm

I tried to make it as follow-along-able as possible and hopefully it's helpful. 


3q!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 31, 2010)

fun fact - She asked me (Roux user) to look over PLL strategies...



Sa967St said:


> 3q!


No Probrem


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone still feel the need for mine, in the same angle (like, way of teaching) as before, or is this good enough?

Sarah: =e


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 31, 2010)

stachu, yours is silly.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone currently use this (2 side recognition) in practice?


----------



## joey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks sela :9


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> stachu, yours is silly.





Zarxrax said:


> Does anyone currently use this (2 side recognition) in practice?


 
to both:
Yes.

To the second: I do when slow solving and somtimes during OH. I need to get better.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 31, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Does anyone currently use this (2 side recognition) in practice?


 
Following OLL, I generally do U4, then U', then maybe U2, then a cuberotation, then the PLL alg. It's a great system, you should try it.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 31, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Following OLL, I generally do U4, then U', then maybe U2, then a cuberotation, then the PLL alg. It's a great system, you should try it.


 
I usually do a U so i know what the pll is then auf to set it up pll the auf


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 31, 2010)

Is H in the EPLLs missing? Even though it's easy.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 31, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Is H in the EPLLs missing? Even though it's easy.


The easy cases that are shown at the beginning aren't included.


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 31, 2010)

H is just two sides with the edges opposite colours of the corners lol


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 31, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> H is just two sides with the edges opposite colours of the corners lol


And it's the same from all angles.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> And it's the same from all angles.


 
Not from D


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 31, 2010)

I made a few changes and added a downloadable link a PDF file of it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 31, 2010)

okewl


----------



## maggot (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice job ! This took me a while to come up with my own, as I use the same system of looking for blocks and headlights and then AUFing. I found some other quick tricks from this! Thanks!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 31, 2010)

finally . thanks sarah!


----------



## Erik (Oct 31, 2010)

That looks nice Sarah! G2 learn that one time though I think it will be very hard to learn something new for a 5 year old habit... Did you learn this new or was this always your recognition "method"?


----------



## EricReese (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks sarah


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Nov 18, 2010)

The "checkers pattern" idea is really nice


----------



## EricReese (Jan 6, 2011)

Your site is down Sarah. Any chance of you having the web page saved somewhere I could get it?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Your site is down Sarah. Any chance of you having the web page saved somewhere I could get it?


It's not down, that link in the first post doesn't work anymore because I changed the title of the page. It's http://sa967st.webs.com/pllrecogguide.htm now.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 6, 2011)

:fp

Thanks a bunch


----------

